# Are these 2 breakfast cereals ok for mice ??



## mark17779

ASDA homebrand high bran. - Ingredients wheat bran, wheat flour, sugar, barley malt extract, salt, niacin, pantothenic acid, vitamin b6, thiamin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin b12 -- Nutrition - energy 1430 kj per 100g, protein 13.6g, carbs 49.5g, fat 3.8g, fibre 3.8g, sodium 0.29g.

ALDI wheat biscuits. - Ingredients wholegrain wheat (97%), sugar, salt, barley malt extract, niacin, thiamin (vitamin b1), riboflavin (vitamin b2), folic acid -- Nutrition energy 1567 kj per 100g, protein 13.7g, carbs 69.5g of which sugars 2.5g, fat 2.5g of which saturates 0.4g, fibre 7.5g, sodium 0.30g.


----------



## bethmccallister

The only things I would consider bad in these cereals is the sugar content. Mice can easily get diabetes just like humans. Some mice are sensitive to wheat but it should be fine. I use whole grain oat cereal in my mouse mix for the vitamins and nutrients but it's very low in sugar.


----------



## geordiesmice

Hi Beth I dont think eating sugar causes Diabetes , it can be genetic and certainly overweight can cause it im diabetic by diet and tablets but overeating can make it more advanced.Im not a vet but eating sugar will not give a mouse diabetese an obese mouse though is more prone to diabetese feeding too many carbs thats what has to be avoided.


----------



## racingmouse

Too much bran and wheat will give them upset tummies. It`s fine to add it in small amounts, but bran is a natural laxative! Human cereals being added to mouse mixes are usually part of the RAT Shunamite mix diet. The only `cereals` I use are:

Kallo organic puffed rice (Tesco and Holland & Barratt/Other health food shops) It`s cheaper in Tesco though!
Tesco organic jumbo oats (find these in the porridge oats section in Tesco)

Cereals can have (as mentioned) high sugar and fat content, so for every 100g of cereal, the sugar content should be very low. Cereals mentioned as being part of the Shunamite diet are:

Cornflakes (I don`t feed corn at all but it`s a personal choice)
Puffed rice (the best one is Kallo, mentioned above)
Puffed wheat
Bran flakes (I would`nt add these unless I had a constipated mouse!)
Weetabix (again, can cause the runs)
Shredded wheat
Multigrain flakes
Jumbo oats (mentioned above) or porridge oats are fine

Look for low sugar varieties. These are either own brand or organic ranges. But many are high in sugar so I would only add them in small quantites. In fact, you would be better looking at seeds like budgie and canary millet rather than cereals. Many cereals are fortified and mucked about with these days, so this is why I just feed the oats and the puffed rice as they are both organic and natural.


----------



## geordiesmice

Im using Racing pigeon corn in my mix at the moment and they love it especially the diferent peas etc in it  plus wild bird seed, groats.The protein is 21.20% i use the racing not the breeding or junior or widowhood mix.


----------



## mark17779

Thanks for the replies. I currently use Wagg hamster/gerbil/mouse munch with porridge oats added in to fill it out a bit, but my mice dont like the dog biscuit's to much so I have lots of waste product and due to a change of personal circumstances I need to tighten up my budget so once this bag has finished I will be creating my own mix and was just looking for things to add in either daily or as a once a week supplement.
I intend to use wilco's wild bird seed mix with porridge as the daily feed, and one of brocoli/cucumber/carrot/apple/cheerio's/yoghut drops once a week.


----------



## mark17779

p.s Lentils also as daily feed as my girls love it


----------



## geordiesmice

I used that mark and stopped using it for that reason the waste leaving the brown biscuits use what suits you and your mice youll find the right one yes feed just like everything else is going up unortunately.


----------



## Cait

Wagg is a cheap mix and consequenly it doesn't have the best ingredients as your mice have shown you. You might get the bird seed cheaper in the farm shop, I know the 20kg sack I buy is about £10 (so 50p per kilo). Mice should have more cereal grains than seed in their mix so buying some kind of oats is your best bet. Again these may be cheaper at a farm shop (I pay £6.40 for 20kg of oats) than in the supermarket or health food shop. And if you can't or don't want to buy in bulk, they often have a wide range of loose bagged grains and seeds as well.


----------



## Cait

Oh, and they don't need lots of fresh food like those you have mentioned and many don't eat it when offered. They'd probably prefer a dog biscuit as a treat.


----------



## geordiesmice

Alot of those grains, groats etc you can buy loose they have them in bins and you scoop out what you need that is a cheaper way mark also you might not need a big sack but buying in bulk works out cheaper.


----------

